# What is socionics exactly? I mean I know its another personality type theory, but.........



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

So the Enneagram is basically a person's deepest motivations. The Myers-Briggs is a person's cognitive filter. What is Socionics exactly?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Socionics is just another interpretation of human cognition.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

it's interesting


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Ock said:


> So the Enneagram is basically a person's deepest motivations. The Myers-Briggs is a person's cognitive filter. What is Socionics exactly?


It the same as MBTI - it's another interpretation of cognitive functions and information metabolism that flows through those functions, but socionics went way further into the study of cognitive types than MBTI and studied cognitive functions from pov of psychology, social and personal development, whereas MBTI is typically used as a career research tool. For instance socionics has something called quadra progression that explains how information elements also affect development of society at large which is something you won't find in MBTI.

In short socionics is like MBTI Advanced++


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Socionics is taking Jung seriously and trying to figure out how types actually work.
Myers Briggs is watering Jung down to make mass appeal.


----------



## Cthulhu69 (Feb 6, 2020)

If you build a town, and name of its streets after the streets of a town, located fifteen kilometers away from it, then it will still be another town, right?
Analogically.
Althought the cognitive functions of MBTI and socionics are named similarly, they actually measure different things with a slight overlap. 
MBTI measure the thought processes that a person goes through, when forming perceptions and judgements, while the socionics measure a person's ususal thought processes and informational metabolism. Also, these typologies interpret some functions differently.


----------



## dw614 (10 mo ago)

Both have different purposes. MBTI is about cognitive processes while socionics is about the rather metaphysical idea that you can divide reality into 8 types of information that people are constantly metabolizing. People are constantly taking in, processing, and producing the same or different types of information. I vastly prefer socionics because it uses dichotomies for its slots and information elements so that they're PERFECTLY distinct from each other while MBTI doesn't thus everyone has a million definitions for everything and even within one person's interpretation the functions will cross over each other multiple times making it difficult, if not impossible, to fully separate them and ultimately type people.

My favorite socionics source is World Socionics Society as they're the most clear, thorough, and logically consistent source that I've come across. Seriously, I've read most of their blog posts and watched most of their videos and haven't heard them self contradict once or say anything that just doesn't make sense. Here's a list of their most important links to understand the system:









World Socionics Society links - Pastebin.com


Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




pastebin.com


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

dw614 said:


> Here's a list of the most important links to understand the system that I made:


Okay, I was following you until you said ^^this^^. From my experience, the majority of people who believe they've come up with "innovations" about this stuff haven't. I have myself before treatment as an example. As well as _that guy_ that likes lizards, or whatever.


----------



## dw614 (10 mo ago)

Ock said:


> Okay, I was following you until you said ^^this^^. From my experience, the majority of people who believe they've come up with "innovations" about this stuff haven't. I have myself before treatment as an example. As well as _that guy_ that likes lizards, or whatever.


If your interpreting that last sentence of my post to mean a system I made then that's not right. I meant it's just a bunch of links to World Socionics Society that I recommend for someone wanting to learn socionics.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

dw614 said:


> If your interpreting that last sentence of my post to mean a system I made then that's not right. I meant it's just a bunch of links to World Socionics Society that I recommend for someone wanting to learn socionics.


Oh, okay. Thanks for the clarification, I think......🤨


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Ock said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks for the clarification, I think......🤨


A 6w5 response. Lol.


----------

